# An Owed to the Spelling Checker



## Brother John (Apr 5, 2005)

(((saw this on another web-site, thought it was pretty funny. You'd get a kick, R. Robertson.... enjoy)))


An Owed to the Spelling Checker

I have a spelling checker

It came with my Pea Sea

It plane lee marks four my revue

Miss steaks aye can knot sea.

Eye ran this poem threw it,

Your sure reel glad two no.

Its vary polished in it's weigh

My checker tolled me sew.

A checker is a bless sing,

It freeze yew lodes of thyme.

It helps me right awl stiles two reed,

And aides me when aye rime.

Each frays come posed up on my screen

Eye trussed too bee a joule

The checker pour o'er every word

To cheque sum spelling rule.

Be fore a veiling checkers

Hour spelling mite decline,

And if were lacks or have a laps,

We wood be maid to wine.

Butt now bee cause my spelling

Is checked with such grate flare,

Their are know faults with in my cite,

Of non eye am a wear.

Now spelling does knot phase me,

It does knot bring a tier.

My pay purrs awl due glad den

With wrapped words fare as hear.

To rite with care is quite a feet

Of witch won should be proud.

And wee mussed dew the best wee can,

Sew flaws are knot aloud.

Sow ewe can sea why aye dew prays

Such soft ware four pea seas.

And why I brake in two averse

By righting want too pleas.

-- Jerry Zart, Dean of the Graduate School


----------



## Sam (Apr 5, 2005)

hahahahahh!!

I think line 7 (Your sure reel glad two no.)

should be 

ewe or shore reel glad two no

but man, that is the story of my life


----------

